# Final 'Harry Potter' novel will reportedly be made into 2 films



## Steve615

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080313/ap_en_mo/film_harry_potter


----------



## djzack67

steve615 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080313/ap_en_mo/film_harry_potter


Hmmm Interesting news, thats for the post.


----------



## bobukcat

I'm not real crazy about this idea as I'm having a really hard time figuring out how they split it without just ending the first movie in the middle of a story. Personally I hate it when the movie ends without anything having been accomplished or something major happening. I can understand how tough it is to turn a book into a movie but I'd rather watch one long (3 hours) movie than two shorter ones if the first one is going to just end for the sake of time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bobukcat said:


> I'm not real crazy about this idea as I'm having a really hard time figuring out how they split it without just ending the first movie in the middle of a story. Personally I hate it when the movie ends without anything having been accomplished or something major happening. I can understand how tough it is to turn a book into a movie but I'd rather watch one long (3 hours) movie than two shorter ones if the first one is going to just end for the sake of time.


Easy break point....

You do have two stories in that last book.

You have the start of the book, till the end of Harry's "quest"...
You can end it right up at the point, when Ron rejoin's Harry and Hermionie and they realize what they have to do.

Then you can have the second story, be the last portion of the book.
Where you have the bigger group... the order of the phoneix, DA, and the others... and then the entire fight sequence.... and of course the wrap up of what happens after the fight... you could elongate that... by showing the events that lead up to the final chapter of the book.

So yah... I can see where there could be two full length movies out of the last book.


----------



## tcusta00

And the revenue instantly doubles - smart cookies!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Novels that are about 60 pages are typically the easiest to adapt to movies, at least from a length standpoint. Since most of the Harry Potter books are 10 (or more) times that, they have to cut A LOT of material. The focus has to be entirely on the main story and one or two subplots (that best help foreshadow the next movie.) 

I like Earl's break point, I think that would work very well.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jwebb1970

Great way for WB (and moreso JK Rowling) to milk more $$ from the HP franchise.

Daniel Radcliffe could have his 1st grey hairs by then, though!


----------



## Steve

Tom Robertson said:


> I like Earl's break point, I think that would work very well.


+1. It will be nice to finally see them do cinematic justice to at least one of the books. None of the movies so far have come close, IMHO. Some day, I'd love to see new film adaptations re-done by Peter Jackson (Lord of the Rings).

I really enjoyed the novels. Sorry there are no more to look forward to, but I think she ended the saga appropriately and "brilliantly", as Harry would say.  /steve


----------



## Charise

jwebb1970 said:


> Great way for WB (and moreso JK Rowling) to milk more $$ from the HP franchise.
> 
> Daniel Radcliffe could have his 1st grey hairs by then, though!


They did the same thing with Kill Bill--and they even admitted it was just for double the profits!

Daniel shouldn't look any older--they are filming them together, a la Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo & E! Online:
Preproduction of 'Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows' got off to a bad start yesterday morning.
Daniel Radcliffe's stunt double was hospitalized after suffering what was called "serious back injuries" following an onset mishap at England's Leavesden Studios.
During an aerial sequence in which he was suspended by a harness,a planned blast somehow went wrong,and he crashed to the ground.
The unnamed 25 year old stuntman has doubled for Radcliffe in all prior HP films.
Since the film is in the preproduction stage,none of the film's stars were on the set at the time of the accident.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.eonline.com/81322-


----------



## smiddy

Ah man! I hope that he recovers and quickly. I love these movies too.


----------



## bobukcat

If they are just now in preproduction how in the world is this film going to be ready for July or do I not understand what the term "preproduction means?" Also didn't they already have a screening of the movie that got really bad reviews?


----------



## Steve615

bobukcat said:


> If they are just now in preproduction how in the world is this film going to be ready for July or do I not understand what the term "preproduction means?" Also didn't they already have a screening of the movie that got really bad reviews?


'HP and the Half-Blood Prince' is the film that is ready for theaters this summer.
'HP and the Deathly Hallows' was the final novel of the series from J.K. Rowling.
'Deathly Hallows' is apparently going to be split into 2 films,and this is what WB is doing preproduction on at this time.
'Deathly Hallows' is currently scheduled to hit theaters in 2010.

Here is another article on the recent accident involving Radcliffe's stunt double.

http://www.newkerala.com/topstory-fullnews-83463.html


----------



## Steve615

Here is a link for the thread on 'HP and the Half-Blood Prince'.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134605


----------



## Steve615

Another brief article about the accident,from the FOX News website.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,485324,00.html


----------



## BattleZone

bobukcat said:


> If they are just now in preproduction how in the world is this film going to be ready for July or do I not understand what the term "preproduction means?" Also didn't they already have a screening of the movie that got really bad reviews?


Three main stages of movie-making:

- Pre-production
- Principle Photography
- Post-production

Pre-production is building sets, scouting locations, rehearsals, wardrobe design/fitting, make up tests, and in this case, shooting some special effects shots, which are often done early in shooting so that the digital editors have longer to work on the footage.

Pinciple Photography is shooting the bulk of the script, in particular all of the scenes with the primary characters. It may also include "2nd Unit" work that is done by a separate crew, who often can work alone without the main characters being in the shot. Opening sequences, background footage, etc.

Post-production is editing, digital effects, audio re-dubbing and mixing, and pre-release publicity.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Well said, IIP.

Second unit can also include some scenes that require only one or two principle actor(s), sometimes switching in and out with a stunt double. (Special effects and fight scenes.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobukcat

Tom Robertson said:


> Well said, IIP.
> 
> Second unit can also include some scenes that require only one or two principle actor(s), sometimes switching in and out with a stunt double. (Special effects and fight scenes.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I was confused about which movie is coming out this summer, that's "Half Blood Prince" not "Deathly Hollows" - sorry about that, I was skipping a whole (and very important) chapter in Harry's life.


----------



## sideswipe

:imwith:

bobukcat don't feel bad i got late start reading the books, i got about 1/2 way into chapter 1 of Deathly Hallows b4 relized I grabbed wrong book & did skip that whole part of Harry's life:feelbette


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Movies.

The first trailer for *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows* appeared online today.

There will be two parts for the final chapter. Part One is slated for November 2010,Part Two is scheduled to hit theaters July 2011.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-new-trailer-marks-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-the-harry-potter-movies.html


----------



## Dave

Are you ready for it? Are you ready to stand in line with the kids? Yes it is finally going to happen. When? November 19, 2010 in a theater near you. Get the kids ready, the announcement has been made. Hear comes Harry Potter!!!


----------



## fluffybear

Dave said:


> Are you ready for it? Are you ready to stand in line with the kids? Yes it is finally going to happen. When? November 19, 2010 in a theater near you. Get the kids ready, the announcement has been made. Hear comes Harry Potter!!!


NO issue here! Have not seen the first zillion Harry Potter movies nor do I have any desire to see the final 2. Kids are at just the right age where they could care less as well..


----------



## Earl Bonovich

fluffybear said:


> NO issue here! Have not seen the first zillion Harry Potter movies nor do I have any desire to see the final 2. Kids are at just the right age where they could care less as well..


Have you read the books?
And there have only been 6, not a zillion.

We will be going opening weekend, if we can get tickets reasonable...
If not we will wait till the following weekend.

We already know what is going to happen, so it's not like it can get "spoiled"


----------



## paulman182

My wife was finally able to get me interested in these movies, and I just bought the first six on Blu-ray.

Bring it on!


----------



## fluffybear

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you read the books?
> And there have only been 6, not a zillion.
> 
> We will be going opening weekend, if we can get tickets reasonable...
> If not we will wait till the following weekend.
> 
> We already know what is going to happen, so it's not like it can get "spoiled"


Let me start off by saying that I have never been into wizards and dungeons and things like that so No, I have not read any of the books nor do I have an interest in them. My daughter did try and read the first Harry Potter book recently and found it to be "Boring" (her words) but then again she is only 8.

I realize there has only been 6 movies. Just feels like a zillion


----------



## djlong

fluffybear: You're thinking of the number of commercials and tie-ins....


----------



## Earl Bonovich

fluffybear said:


> Let me start off by saying that I have never been into wizards and dungeons and things like that so No, I have not read any of the books nor do I have an interest in them. My daughter did try and read the first Harry Potter book recently and found it to be "Boring" (her words) but then again she is only 8.
> 
> I realize there has only been 6 movies. Just feels like a zillion


I don't know...

I look at it an totally different way.

Looking at the Movies only (the books are much more in-depth)...

The movies are no different then most drama/action movies.
Magic = Weapons
Brooms = Cars

Change those two around: You have the key good guy, the key bad guy... and then everyone that helps those two people in the story.

Love, Suspense, Loss, Victory... it's all there.

Now the books... Book #1 is probably one of the more boring ones, compared to the rest. But given that it was the first one, the one that had to be sold to a publisher... it is short, not as indepth... and if JK could rewrite it, I bet there is a TON of stuff she could add to it.

The later books in the series, I would disagree that they are "boring"


----------



## Dave

OK all. Tonight is the big night. How many out there will be in the midnight line to see the grand opening. Are your kids excited to be waiting in line with you. Yes fans tonight at midnight the great adventure is once more on the big screen.


----------



## bobukcat

Dave said:


> OK all. Tonight is the big night. How many out there will be in the midnight line to see the grand opening. Are your kids excited to be waiting in line with you. Yes fans tonight at midnight the great adventure is once more on the big screen.


I'm not going tonight but we do have tickets already purchased for an 8:00 show tomorrow night. We're sitting in the adults-only section so we don't have to worry about any kids being around to bother us, hopefully no adult(s) decide to take their place. I'm really curious how they will end this first part of the final episode, it's been a while since the last time I read that book but I don't remember there being any real dividing points when the story ****s drastically - or at least not near the middle of the story anyway. I hope it lives up to my expectations regardless of the story break. I was so disappointed in the way they cut out most of the fights for Hogwarts in both "Order of the Phoenix" (when Umbridge essentially takes over towards the end) and "Half Blood Prince".


----------



## sigma1914

Dave said:


> OK all. Tonight is the big night. How many out there will be in the midnight line to see the grand opening. Are your kids excited to be waiting in line with you. Yes fans tonight at midnight the great adventure is once more on the big screen.


If kids (who are in school) are in line with their parents for a midnight showing on a Thursday night, then I highly question their parenting.


----------



## Herdfan

Wife and I are hitting the 10am show tomorrow. And there is no way my daughter would even make it to midnight, much less through a 2.5 hour movie.


----------



## fluffybear

Herdfan said:


> Wife and I are hitting the 10am show tomorrow. And there is no way my daughter would even make it to midnight, much less through a 2.5 hour movie.


I'm lucky if I can make it through a 1 hour TV show most nights!


----------



## bobukcat

I thought the movie was excellent and I left being very happy that they split the last book into two movies to be able to cover more of the story. I was also very pleased with where they decided to end the first movie, I think it would have been impossible to do it in a way that made it feel like the story actually ended - so they didn't even really try and I think that was a good move.

Looking forward to seeing it again (when it hits BD) and for part 2, they should be able to do the end of the book justice within a full 2 hours plus.


----------



## Dave

It is reported that the first weekend total Worldwide is $ 455 Million. $ 125 Mil US and $ 330 Mil overseas.


----------



## Dave

Harry Potter Deathly Hallows part with a release date of July 16, 2011. This is suppose to conclude the Harry Potter series.


----------



## AttiTech

Anyone know the BluRay release date? Didn't get a chance to catch it in theatres.

-Atticus


----------



## Herdfan

http://www.amazon.com/Harry-Potter-Deathly-Hallows-Part/dp/B001UV4XHY


----------



## seern

In case you don't want to follow the link 4/15/11, when I will get my copy at Costco.


----------



## AttiTech

seern said:


> In case you don't want to follow the link 4/15/11, when I will get my copy at Costco.


Thanks, I can't check links at work :lol:


----------

